# which breeds and gender are these chickens



## bailey (Jul 12, 2014)

hello 

do you know which breeds and genders these chicken are . It's about the black ones 

thanks


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

White one is Delaware.


----------



## BroodyBunch (Jun 30, 2014)

How old and what color eyes? They are pretty!!!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

They both look like hens to me. The black one looks like a Jersey giant maybe? How old? The multi-colored one is beautiful, but I'm unsure on the breed. They're pretty birds!


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Jersey giants have yellow foot pads. An Australorp or cross there of would be a better guess than a jersey... they are not very typical of Aussies but could be hatchery quality?


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Good to know! The one just looks a lot like my JG. But I didn't look at feet. ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

